# A dry wash



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

A couple pics on the area I've been working on. I will be adding some bushes here and there. This is the N scale layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What do those photos of the Arizona desert have to do with your train layout?!? 

(Nice work ... very realistic!)

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice.:thumbsup:

Are you going to be putting water in the gulch or gully or is it dry?

Never mind I just noticed the title.hwell:

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Originally this was going to be a small lake, but changed my mind. This is easier to do.  Now I'd like to put in some Tamarisk trees, if I can figure out how to make some.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Tamarisk, Palo Verde, Mesquite trees and other shrubs are very easily made with Wolf lichen.
It can be pruned up to give it a very sparse look.
If you can't find any down there PM me and I'll get you some. I have tons of it it grows/lives on all the trees around here!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How about a picture of Wolf Lichen, sounds interesting.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*Tree and landscape material*

I make or collect 90% of the landscaping material that I use.
Moss, Wolf lichen, and Goats beard lichen all work incredibly good.
Base materials







10 second tree, Little paint and you can trans form it from a *Chernobyl* Nuclear Power Plant tree, to a desert tree really fast.:laugh:















Dirt I made from saw dust I have approx 25 differnt colors From Coal Black to Wheat Yellow







I used to sell all of this stuff and there just isn't a big market for it.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

damn if I lived close id take some! 

Ive been making dirt with screened peat moss, which is great..10 bucks for 3.8 cubes goes a VERY long way

I like the sawdust for grass and lighter shades of dirt like your pic! and as much as I love supporting the hobby, I love my wallet more and $12 for fake dirt or grass makes me cringe...really the only thing IMO worth buying pre made for scenics is ballast for tracks.....ive tried to screen my own and paint it but I am no good at that apparently


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Great stuff Sean, I'd have never considered that!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> Tamarisk, Palo Verde, Mesquite trees and other shrubs are very easily made with Wolf lichen.
> It can be pruned up to give it a very sparse look.
> If you can't find any down there PM me and I'll get you some. I have tons of it it grows/lives on all the trees around here!


Thanks Sean. Next time I go to the LHS I'll take a look at the Lichen they have. I've never used it, so don't know anything about the lichen they sell.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

A couple pics looking downstream of the wash. These might give a clue of what I have forgotten to do and needs to be delt with before the next big desert rains begin, which I hope will be a while.
I have forgotten to have an outlet for the water coming out of the hills and the tracks at the far end could be washed away. Gonna have to start thinking about that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> A couple pics looking downstream of the wash. These might give a clue of what I have forgotten to do and needs to be delt with before the next big desert rains begin, which I hope will be a while.
> I have forgotten to have an outlet for the water coming out of the hills and the tracks at the far end could be washed away. Gonna have to start thinking about that.



My first though before I read your post was those tracks are gone in a flash flood.
Maybe you could just add some timber bracing?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It is looking really good.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey N to O, I love your Desert Landscape. :thumbsup: Great work you are doing there. I am trying to do Desert also.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Hey N to O, I love your Desert Landscape. :thumbsup: Great work you are doing there. I am trying to do Desert also.


Thanks. You got any pics yet? Maybe you've posted some and I missed em. I'm an old desert rat, so I guess that helps.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

N to O said:


> A couple pics looking downstream of the wash. These might give a clue of what I have forgotten to do and needs to be delt with before the next big desert rains begin, which I hope will be a while.
> I have forgotten to have an outlet for the water coming out of the hills and the tracks at the far end could be washed away. Gonna have to start thinking about that.


 good spot for an Army Cor of Enginers concrete culvert to start :thumbsup:


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

N to O said:


> Thanks. You got any pics yet? Maybe you've posted some and I missed em. I'm an old desert rat, so I guess that helps.


Haha.....What part of the desert? I was In Silver Lakes Between Victorville and Barstow. Now we are in Hemet.

Here is my Madness! http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5980


----------

